# diablo 2 cd key



## alaron (26. Juli 2008)

Jo wollte mal fragen ob jemand ein diablo 2 key + LoD key für mich noch übrig hätte per PM wäre nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RothN (26. Juli 2008)

warum kaufst du dir es net?

die 10-15 euro o0


----------



## HaTeD (26. Juli 2008)

Beim Saturn in Münster

25.99 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab erstmal den Verkäufer ausgelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw... wer suchet der findet..


----------



## RothN (26. Juli 2008)

ich habs glaub ich mal für 13 gekauft oder so ..


----------



## Gen91 (26. Juli 2008)

.. das is kein Forum zum Betteln, kauf es dir einfach

wenn du schon 16+ haste bestimmt genug Geld


----------



## Immondys (27. Juli 2008)

Habs für 9,99 Bei Kaufdoof gesehen.


----------



## Pirillo (27. Juli 2008)

mann mann mann...was ist nur aus der welt geworden...nun fragt man schon nach spiele keys die 10-15 euro kosten -.- mein gott...das kostet so wenig...und du bekommst so viel...kaufs dir und spiel aber bettel nicht...so arm bist du sicher nicht...und wenn doch dann fang gar nicht erst an mit spielen...

bezahlte grüße

E ya later


----------



## blaQmind (27. Juli 2008)

warum 15€ ausgebn wenn vlt irgendwer einen cd key hat den er nich mehr braucht is ja nicht schlimm
da muss er ja nicht gleich geflamt werden


----------



## Phanix (27. Juli 2008)

vllt will er ja auch nicht Online spielen


----------



## Ghexy (27. Juli 2008)

dann soll er halt mal goggel anschmeißen und sich da nen key besorgen


btw im gamestop kostets 

d2 15euro
lod 15euro


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2008)

Rofl? Du wirst doch noch 15-20 euro haben und dir das Spiel kaufen können? 
Und btw: Wer ist schon so blöde und verschenkt nen Diablo II Key?^^


----------



## Gocu (27. Juli 2008)

ich denk schon das jeder mal im Monat mindestens 15-20 Euro hat und das man hier im Forum nicht betteln braucht, aber ein anderer Tipp, geh doch in den Laden und frag da, die haben das Spiel schon auf Lager  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (27. Juli 2008)

das wir wohl keiner machen ;p

tipp:probiers mal mit nem key-genarator!
die funktionieren manchmal


----------



## Igi_90 (27. Juli 2008)

alaron schrieb:


> Jo wollte mal fragen ob jemand ein diablo 2 key + LoD key für mich noch übrig hätte per PM wäre nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



serials.ws da findest sicha nen paar...


----------



## Fortan (27. Juli 2008)

Ich finde es schon komisch dass du dir das Spiel nicht selbst zulegst, aber auch wurschd. Ich hab ne andere Frage, weiß einer wie das mit dem LOD NON CD NEED Patch funktionieren soll? 

Hab mir den neusten Patch runtergeladen aber wenn ich diablo starte will mein Rechner immer noch die CD haben!

Kennt wer eine Lösung?


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2008)

Ihr wisst schon das seiten wie serialsws und sachen wie No CD Patches illegal sind und eigentlich nicht hier gepostet werden dürfen oder?


----------



## Gocu (27. Juli 2008)

also ich finds auch lustig das er sich dafür bei Buffed anmeldet, nur im Key zu betteln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dietrich (27. Juli 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon das seiten wie serialsws und sachen wie No CD Patches illegal sind und eigentlich nicht hier gepostet werden dürfen oder?



Fortan bezieht sich auf den aktuellen 1.12 Patch von Blizzard. Dieser enthält auch eine NOCD Funktion.





Fortan schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon komisch dass du dir das Spiel nicht selbst zulegst, aber auch wurschd. Ich hab ne andere Frage, weiß einer wie das mit dem LOD NON CD NEED Patch funktionieren soll?
> 
> Hab mir den neusten Patch runtergeladen aber wenn ich diablo starte will mein Rechner immer noch die CD haben!
> 
> Kennt wer eine Lösung?



Du musst noch von deiner Spiele CD alle .mpq Dateien ins Spieleverzeichnis kopieren. Steht zwar bei der Beschreibung auf der Seite, wird aber mit keinem Wort wärend des patchens erwähnt. 

MfG

Dietrich


----------



## Razyl (27. Juli 2008)

Aber Serials Ws ist illegal und dürfte hier nicht erwähnt werden :-)
Dasmit den patch wusste ich net


----------



## alaron (27. Juli 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon das seiten wie serialsws und sachen wie No CD Patches illegal sind und eigentlich nicht hier gepostet werden dürfen oder?



erstens-.- bettel ich nicht ich habe nur gefragt ob jemand vieleicht einen key hat den er nicht braucht wieso kaufen wenn es nette leute gibt die einen key übrig haben?? warum 20 euro ausgeben wens auch ohne geht?? naja egal..

zweitens.. ich hab mich hier nicht angemeldet um zu betteln ich spiel auch wow-.- und wollt auch einfach mal meine commis hier schreiben ich will hier nicht rumflamen aber ihr werft mir sachen an kopf die sich nicht lohnen..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alaron (27. Juli 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> also ich finds auch lustig das er sich dafür bei Buffed anmeldet, nur im Key zu betteln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



erstens.. Ich bettel sicherlich nicht.. ich habe nur nett gefragt ob mir jemand einen Key per PM senden kann denn er vieleicht nicht mehr benutzt oder so.. warum 20 euro für ein spiel ausgeben wenn ich es doch auch von netten leuten Kostenlos bekommen kann?? ich weiß nicht was daran so schlimm ist..

zweitens.. ich hab mich hier sicherlich nicht angemeldet nur für einen Key zu betteln das ist so ziemlich die blödeste beschuldigung die ich jeh gehört hab.. egal ich Spiele auch WoW und will hier auch ein Paar beiträge leisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elmoo200 (27. Juli 2008)

jop


----------



## Noxiel (27. Juli 2008)

Thema geklärt, Serial gibts hier nicht und Schluß.


----------

